# Gasol, Nene or Chandler



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

After reading T-macs comments regarding Emekas size and wether he can wait another year ITs my belief that their are only 3 possible trade destinations where we can get an equal if not greater help.

Those 3 players are Pau Gasol, Nene or Tyson Chandler. All are young, potential all-stars,around 7 ft,able to play centre if needed who could really add alot to this team.

I think all three would love to get there hands on Emeka and would definately consider a trade. Maybe we could insist they take Howard as well to get his contract off our books. 

POSSIBLE TRADES.(Feel free to add your own throw ins)
Memphis: Trade Juwana, DeClerq and Emeka for Pau , James Posey and futrue pick. If Pau played 40 min. a night hed be 20/10/4, almost KG numbers and Posey would give us defensive minded small forward who can score.

Chicago: Tyson Chandler and Eddie Robinson for Howard,Declerq and Emeka.Tyson has a history of injury but when fit hes capable of going 20/20 every other night. Given a whole season I think he could easily avg. 15/15/2.5 bpg.

Denver:Emeka, Howard and Declerq for Nene,Rodney White and future pick. Nene should explode next year, his rebounding might seem weak but denver is very good rebounding team plus he also gets nearly 2 steals a game which is worth at least 4 rebounds in my books and his passing is second to only C-Webb among pf. His ppg were low but he was the 4th option on that team offensively

What do you guys think? And dont deny that the pick will be traded.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2cent</b>!
> 
> POSSIBLE TRADES.(Feel free to add your own throw ins)
> Memphis: Trade Juwana, DeClerq and Emeka for Pau , James Posey and futrue pick. If Pau played 40 min. a night hed be 20/10/4, almost KG numbers and Posey would give us defensive minded small forward who can score.


You must've forgotten to add T-Mac in there or something.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

That Chicago one don't look right, Orlando gets crap in return. That can't be good


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

Like I said throw in your own minor players as for the memphis trade perhaps i was being a tad ambitous :krazy: .

But Im at work so I didnt have much time to think through the lesser players.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Ill trade Juwan +fillers and Chandler + fillers


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2cent</b>!
> POSSIBLE TRADES.(Feel free to add your own throw ins)
> Memphis: Trade Juwana, DeClerq and Emeka for Pau , James Posey and futrue pick. If Pau played 40 min. a night hed be 20/10/4, almost KG numbers and Posey would give us defensive minded small forward who can score.


:laugh: I could only wish...Posey and Gasol for Juwan, DeClercq and the pick? Wouldn't that be great. Too bad Memphis has no reason whatsoever to do such a dumb trade...


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

How about a Gasol, Bell, and 1st pick for howard and okafor???


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

These trades are much too far fetched, as it doesn't provide much incentive for the other team to do these. I would literally march naked down Broadway in New York City if the Memphis or Denver trades went through.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, none of the trades are realistic. Yes, Gasol and Nene will do wonders for this team, but why how the heck are they suppose to come to Orlando if Orlando can't offer the Grizz and the nuggets anything in return.

As for Chandler, Chandler is pretty much crap. I'd stick with Howard, Gooden and Okafor. Really, Chandler? What's he proven so far other than being a major bust? So Okafor isn't the answer but Chandler is? okay.. sure...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> How about a Gasol, Bell, and 1st pick for howard and okafor???


We aren't trading Gasol to Orlando unless T-Mac is coming to Memphis.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Juwan and Chandler for each otehr doesnt seem to unrealistic. but i wont give up Okafor.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Gasol or Nene but never Chandler


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Why? chandler is a good shotblocker + the 8 rebounds he averaged this season. he has limited post moves but is goode enoiugh for like 8-12 ppg hes what the magic need


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> Why? chandler is a good shotblocker + the 8 rebounds he averaged this season. he has limited post moves but is goode enoiugh for like 8-12 ppg hes what the magic need


Even if he is all that, which he isn't, Okafor >>>>>>> Chandler will ever be. Giving up Okafor for Chandler makes no sense, unless you're a bulls fans, and you're off living in your fantasy world.

I'd give up Okafor is it means Nene, Amare, or Gasol, but not for underachievers like Chandler.

I think the problem with some magic fans is that they're either overrating Okafor or underating him.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

like I said in my previous post id twitch the trade with the bulls because all i want is to get a shotblocking center to get rid of Juwan howard. I also said that i wont give up Okafor because he is a good shotblocker


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It'd be much better keeping Okafor if the team wants a player like Chandler. 

Gasol will never come to Orlando, unless T-Mac is involved in the trade. 

I doubt Nene will leave Denver in a trade that doesn't involve T-Mac either.


----------

